# Therion DNA 133



## Vape_N8th (14/12/16)

Hi guys , looking at getting a lost vape therion DNA 133 , Thoughts on the mod ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

hi my thoughts but i never owned one but did have a dna

pros

1) uber chic looks
2) dna is one of the best chips around with good software support
3) compared to triade this is a good size
4) 2 cells so good on budget
5) good power if you vape high power
6) swappable doors, high class leather finish.

cons:
1) expensive relative to other 2 cell mods
2) slight overhang on 25mm attys (so i have heard)
3) escribe - some love it whilst some hate it

all in all i think the therion is a winner based on looks, the dna inside is fantastic if u like tinkering with software and customising ur vape experience. limiting if u hate overhang and use 25mm attys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (14/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi my thoughts but i never owned one but did have a dna
> 
> pros
> 
> ...


Any chance you could explain what exactly escribe is ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/12/16)

The Therion 166 is being released.
#justsaying

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Any chance you could explain what exactly escribe is ?


escribe is a windows based software that you use to tweak ur settings on the mod like calibrate battery life, custom wire resistance etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The Therion 166 is being released.
> #justsaying
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


good one @Gazzacpt ...that slipped my mind


----------



## Vape_N8th (14/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The Therion 166 is being released.
> #justsaying
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Hmm I rarely Vape over 120 watt and I have an LMC as my daily runner so DNA133 should be great for me


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Hi guys , looking at getting a lost vape therion DNA 133 , Thoughts on the mod ?



I'm getting a Therion DNA 166 Next week hopefully. Will give some feedback if you are still deciding. From my research it seems pretty legit.


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi my thoughts but i never owned one but did have a dna
> 
> pros
> 
> ...



I watched a review last night and and the guy put on a serpent mini25 and because of the rounded edge it does not look like an overhang at all. Maybe someone who has a therion with a 25mm tank can post a pic, I am also interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/12/16)

I own one. I have no cons for this device other than inserting the left battery. Its a pain at times. If you vape higher than 133watts then wait for the 167 Therion. I love the way a DNA board fires so im going to be biased regarding it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/12/16)

Got the therion 75, and if it is anything to go by, the 133 will be just as good if not better. using it for TC at the moment cause any mod can do wattage and many come in the power range for a whole lot cheaper. as far as TC goes, DNA is the way to go. some guys have had some issues on the paint finish though I have had none yet (only been a week).


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/12/16)

i am also looking for either the 133 or 167, time to go DNA.

maybe a group buy if no-one is bringing them?


----------



## Raindance (23/12/16)

Hi. From what I can see the differences between the 133 and 166 are that the 166 is a series mod, has 2 Amp charging and 33.3 additional watts.

Have a look at the review.


----------



## OhmzRaw (23/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> i am also looking for either the 133 or 167, time to go DNA.
> 
> maybe a group buy if no-one is bringing them?


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/lost-vape-therion-dna-166-box-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/12/16)

Saw that but they only have the red currently 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (3/1/17)

Anyone willing to trade doors by any chance? I'm looking for a black leather


----------



## kev mac (3/1/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Hi guys , looking at getting a lost vape therion DNA 133 , Thoughts on the mod ?


I've seen only good reviews for it.Mike Vapes picked it as one of the yrs.best.But I can't understand why it is almost the same price as the DNA 200.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/1/17)

kev mac said:


> I've seen only good reviews for it.Mike Vapes picked it as one of the yrs.best.But I can't understand why it is almost the same price as the DNA 200.


Probably because it has a better form factor. 
It is a DNA200 board in the 133 but running 2 batteries instead of 3 you are limited to the amount of power the board can push out at seeing as it is recieving 7.4v nominal as opposed to 11.1v nominal. 
The feature set and functionality are exactly the same. So the board is the the determining factor on price and they both use the same board so the price difference is the little bit of extra material to house a 3rd battery. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (3/1/17)

Inserted the high res image just for you to see the amazing quality. Mod is outstanding and prop on the list of the best mods I have ever owned. 

I wanted on of these for ages and waited out the single battery version purely due to battery life. The build quality is insane and the chip is as always so consistent with amazing power delivery. Couldn't recommend this mod enough well worth the price firstly for the DNA250 chip and secondly for the build quality of this mod feels like a million bucks (despite not being stab. wood finished). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam (4/1/17)

Soprono said:


> Inserted the high res image just for you to see the amazing quality. Mod is outstanding and prop on the list of the best mods I have ever owned.
> 
> I wanted on of these for ages and waited out the single battery version purely due to battery life. The build quality is insane and the chip is as always so consistent with amazing power delivery. Couldn't recommend this mod enough well worth the price firstly for the DNA250 chip and secondly for the build quality of this mod feels like a million bucks (despite not being stab. wood finished).
> 
> ...



If someone could make stab wood inserts for the therion it would be awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (4/1/17)

Soprono said:


> Inserted the high res image just for you to see the amazing quality. Mod is outstanding and prop on the list of the best mods I have ever owned.
> 
> I wanted on of these for ages and waited out the single battery version purely due to battery life. The build quality is insane and the chip is as always so consistent with amazing power delivery. Couldn't recommend this mod enough well worth the price firstly for the DNA250 chip and secondly for the build quality of this mod feels like a million bucks (despite not being stab. wood finished).
> 
> ...




i have the exact same set up on its way to me , but instead of the 133 i got the 166

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (4/1/17)

shabbar said:


> i have the exact same set up on its way to me , but instead of the 133 i got the 166



Then it is the exact same  mine is the 166. Got a Snake Skin on order now too can't wait from @kimbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/1/17)

Soprono said:


> Inserted the high res image just for you to see the amazing quality. Mod is outstanding and prop on the list of the best mods I have ever owned.
> 
> I wanted on of these for ages and waited out the single battery version purely due to battery life. The build quality is insane and the chip is as always so consistent with amazing power delivery. Couldn't recommend this mod enough well worth the price firstly for the DNA250 chip and secondly for the build quality of this mod feels like a million bucks (despite not being stab. wood finished).
> 
> ...



I must agree, The 166 is bad ass. Been loving it and I am actually considering getting a second one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (4/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> I must agree, The 166 is bad ass. Been loving it and I am actually considering getting a second one
> 
> View attachment 80576



is it that good bro ?


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/1/17)

shabbar said:


> is it that good bro ?



It really is @shabbar. I always wanted a DNA device to see what the fuss was about and man I am NOT disappointing. Immediately after using the device I noticed how much more battery life I am getting and the efficiency of the board really is a thing. 

The device feels of quality and just makes you want to go back and use it over and over again. This was all minor stuff that impressed me up and until I got escribe and saw the real potential of the device. Being able to set your own menu items, set screen time out, dimmer, sleep times, being able to rename everything, using custom profiles with your own TCR graphs, determine what the device does after a certain number of clicks of the fire button and just truly being able to make the device do what you want it to is an ABSOLUTE WINNER.

And above all that, the power delivery is so smooth and instant that I tend to vape at lower wattage's now as the satisfaction of a vape is reached way more effortlessly with this device. That's just my 2 cents and I may be wronf about some stuff but one thing I am sure about is that this is a really really nice Mod and you will love it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (4/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> It really is @shabbar. I always wanted a DNA device to see what the fuss was about and man I am NOT disappointing. Immediately after using the device I noticed how much more battery life I am getting and the efficiency of the board really is a thing.
> 
> The device feels of quality and just makes you want to go back and use it over and over again. This was all minor stuff that impressed me up and until I got escribe and saw the real potential of the device. Being able to set your own menu items, set screen time out, dimmer, sleep times, being able to rename everything, using custom profiles with your own TCR graphs, determine what the device does after a certain number of clicks of the fire button and just truly being able to make the device do what you want it to is an ABSOLUTE WINNER.
> 
> And above all that, the power delivery is so smooth and instant that I tend to vape at lower wattage's now as the satisfaction of a vape is reached way more effortlessly with this device. That's just my 2 cents and I may be wronf about some stuff but one thing I am sure about is that this is a really really nice Mod and you will love it.




let me get my paws on one and then i will decide if i must get another. the black one looks awesome n the one i got inbound is the brushed ss look.
what did you pay for urs if i may ask ?


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/1/17)

shabbar said:


> let me get my paws on one and then i will decide if i must get another. the black one looks awesome n the one i got inbound is the brushed ss look.
> what did you pay for urs if i may ask ?



I'll message you privately @shabbar


----------

